# -

## frogman

:   *        . 
 1912         -1 (, , 1- ). 
         . 
     . 
          .*    
    ,       ,  18  1872   -.   -   kotelnikov.jpg.     .          ,       ,    .       -   -      ,    , , ,     .  ,  , -   ,      . 
        ,       .     .  1889   ,      .    33-  ,            .    (1894 .)            .  1897          .      .   -    -     ,            ,    ,  ,  .           .      :         .. .          ,     -     .        . 
      1900-        ,   . 
....        .         :   ,     ,    ,   -  . 
           :         -    ,  ,        .             . 
               1910           . -     400       .      .            .  .     ,        ,      .  ! -  . -   ,  .     -      .  .jpg       :     .  - .        .       ,    .        ,      ,     .       ,  ,     ,      . 
    27  1911                     ,   .    1912     .    -1 ( ,  ).  ,       1916     .   ,  ,   ,       . 
                ,      .          .      ,    -2 (  ),     .jpg     , -3 ( ,  ), - 4 (  )  .        ,         . 
     1926        ,   .     ,      .  1929       .  . 
           .  ,    ,    22  1944 .       ,  ,    ,  1949    .         . 
        ,        .  1999   ,         ( , 24),       .

----------

